# Very scared yearling.



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have one too  Just get her alone and see if you can halter her, and if you can accomplish that (You may need to rope her... that's what I had to do...) have someone hold her and show her that she isn't going to get away from you, and that you aren't going to hurt her. You gotta get her to trust you a bit.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> I have one too  Just get her alone and see if you can halter her, and if you can accomplish that (You may need to rope her... that's what I had to do...) have someone hold her and show her that she isn't going to get away from you, and that you aren't going to hurt her. You gotta get her to trust you a bit.


 
where did you rope her? i dont wanna rope her somewhere that could hurt her.i dont really have a place to get her alone,i was thinkin bout gettin her in our trailor and stayin in there with her for a while,ive got the halter on her twice but it was too big and i had to take it off...it took me like 30 min each time to get it on her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think cornering her into a trailer is a bad idea.. she'd just feel trapped. Horses feel better with a lot of space around them so if they get scared, they can run off. 

Just sit with her in her pasture until she comes and investigates you. Don't touch for a few days. The more she comes up to you, you can start to rub a little and then take your hand away before she has a chance to back off. Don't be creepy about it, just very casual.

Careful about giving her treats to try and coax her as she could start getting nosey, nippy, and just overall a little rude about personal space


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Sky, i would try that first, but I tried it for 3 hours over the span of 3 days... so me and dad got her into a round-ish pen and got a rope around her. She's halter broke, and understands pressure pretty well, so once the rope got tight, she quit running.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think cornering her into a trailer is a bad idea.. she'd just feel trapped. Horses feel better with a lot of space around them so if they get scared, they can run off.
> 
> Just sit with her in her pasture until she comes and investigates you. Don't touch for a few days. The more she comes up to you, you can start to rub a little and then take your hand away before she has a chance to back off. Don't be creepy about it, just very casual.
> 
> Careful about giving her treats to try and coax her as she could start getting nosey, nippy, and just overall a little rude about personal space


 
she will come up and let me touch her only on the face.she doesnt like when you walk up to her to touch her,we have a big pasture with 3 other horses so its hard to get her alone,she likes to follow the others.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Play keep away for a bit, keep her away from the other horses, and when she comes up to you, let her go back for a bit.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Play keep away for a bit, keep her away from the other horses, and when she comes up to you, let her go back for a bit.


 
theres no way i can keep her away from the others,there all in the same pasture.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well what happens if you catch the other two, does she follow?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well what happens if you catch the other two, does she follow?


yeaah she will follow but still will walk away if you go to touch her


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well if you take them out of the pasture, have your family grass them or something and then you can work on gaining her trust


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tie the others to the fence. Then keep approaching your yearling - I always approached my mustang with my eyes averted and turned slightly away from him so as not to provoke a predator/prey response. 

Mostly you need a small area you can work with the baby - if the yearling continually gets away with getting away you will create a lot more problems. Can you get some panels to pen off an area you can work in?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Ace80908 said:


> Tie the others to the fence. Then keep approaching your yearling - I always approached my mustang with my eyes averted and turned slightly away from him so as not to provoke a predator/prey response.
> 
> Mostly you need a small area you can work with the baby - if the yearling continually gets away with getting away you will create a lot more problems. Can you get some panels to pen off an area you can work in?




she does alot better if you approach her lookin away and she does real good if you sit down.i cant get any panels either.it would take so many,we have a huge pasture.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

When she turns and walks away follow her, Starting at her head where she is comfortable start rubbing her slowly. Move back a bit and if she acts like she is going to pull away again move back to where she was comfortable (pressure and release). The goal is to take the pressure away before she moves so you have to watch for signs that she is about to move. Once she relaxes again you can repeat the process always moving very slowly. Start small, if you get in 2-3 minutes where she lets you touch her head and maybe you touch her neck once or twice that is a good start. Don't make long sessions out of it because babies don't have the attention span for it. You can do multiple sessions of it in one day but keep them short and give her a good break in between.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A few months ago I bought a coming three year old with hardly any handling, and two coming two year olds without ANY handling. 
The best way that I find that works for guys like these, put them in a pen alone and just hang out with them. Ignore them. Read a book, paint your nails, whatever. They will come to you, and once they make that choice, it is usually fairly smooth sailing. 
She has a real nice eye on her. She is gonna be awesome when she gets confident.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ace80908 said:


> Tie the others to the fence. Then keep approaching your yearling - I always approached my mustang with my eyes averted and turned slightly away from him so as not to provoke a predator/prey response.
> 
> Mostly you need a small area you can work with the baby - if the yearling continually gets away with getting away you will create a lot more problems. Can you get some panels to pen off an area you can work in?


Yes, tie the others to the outside of the fence.

You can keep her away from the others by blocking her approach-like a cutting horse.
Going in a trailer with her is a terrible idea but besides that, how did you plan on getting her in there?


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Use your other horses to help you draw her in. Get all of them in a smaller area, ie: not out in a big pasture if at all possible. Play hard to get. Touch her....and then calmly walk away and touch one of the other horses. Just hang out for awhile and then go away. Do that scenario for short periods throughout the day. Over time, introduce her to some nice scratches on her shoulder. Try to be the one to move away before she thinks to do so herself. Reach your hand back for her to sniff without meeting her eyes. When she sniffs, tell her "good girl" in a soft voice, and then walk away. She just needs to learn that you are friendly and aren't going to chase her off.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

We bought a almost 2 year old who had never been messed with except for having his feet trimmed. 
We did Clinton anderson with him, the ground exercises. Now he loves attention and actually comes up to me when I go down the barn. Before he would run away wouldn't let me touch his head or face. And he's even really good with kids now, where as before he was terrified of them. 
Not saying it works for everyone but I have seen great results with it.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It's actually good that she lets you touch her face. I took in an unhandled near feral stud. We kept him in a pen, about 18X20, had him gelded, etc. He would let me scratch his rear but would freak out when approached from the front. It took a long time, a lasso, daily "quality" time and we got him gentled. You really need a small pen to work with a horse like this. 6 panels should do, just run her in and keep her there for a couple weeks, cleaning out the pen will force time, get her used to you and your movement. She'll come around! Pretty girl!


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> It's actually good that she lets you touch her face. I took in an unhandled near feral stud. We kept him in a pen, about 18X20, had him gelded, etc. He would let me scratch his rear but would freak out when approached from the front. It took a long time, a lasso, daily "quality" time and we got him gentled. You really need a small pen to work with a horse like this. 6 panels should do, just run her in and keep her there for a couple weeks, cleaning out the pen will force time, get her used to you and your movement. She'll come around! Pretty girl!



i tried the pressure and release thing yesterday..it didnt work out to welll.shes very smart and figured out when i come up to her im goin to touch her so she started walkin away before i got to her.she will let me touch her when shes eating her grain,still very skiddish tho.thanks,she has 2 blue eyes.i think she will be fine once i get tha halter on her,she jus needs to see that its not goin to hurt her.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If she is interested, and you can touch her face, you are doing GOOD. The thing needed here is time and patience. Think. She is a yearling. You have PLENTY of time. If it is an absolute emergency and you have a time limit( "I HAVE to have her broke to lead by this date.) then I might throw a rope on her and force her to learn, but if you are not in a rush, there is plenty of time. The great thing about this age, is that they learn like sponges. They learn everything you teach them, good bad and ugly. 

If she were truly scared, you wouldn't be able to get that close. The look in that filly's eye in that picture is wonderful. It is interested, relaxed. She WANTS to know more but is unsure. I absolutely LOVE that filly's eye and expression. So many fillies get that snitty mare look early and want NOTHING to do with you. She has a great look about her. 

What I would do is spend a LOT of time out in the field with NO plan in mind. Don't plan on touching her. Take a curry comb out, and maybe a pocket of simple treats(if your horses are polite about them) and just go be with your horses. Groom everyone. Love on everyone. Sneak treats. Be a part of your herd. 

Removing horses I believe will only cause more problems. You take her security from her. A horse at this age has a special need for security. They are just babies. They can't survive on their own, they know. They can't learn on their own, they know. They need the herd. They need play. They need education in a way they can understand. Take the comfort of her herd from her and put her one on one with a creature she is unsure of is asking for trouble. 

I'll add more in a bit on how I would go about this filly. I just wanted to chime in right now to say I don't think you have a problem at all. Just a baby.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> If she is interested, and you can touch her face, you are doing GOOD. The thing needed here is time and patience. Think. She is a yearling. You have PLENTY of time. If it is an absolute emergency and you have a time limit( "I HAVE to have her broke to lead by this date.) then I might throw a rope on her and force her to learn, but if you are not in a rush, there is plenty of time. The great thing about this age, is that they learn like sponges. They learn everything you teach them, good bad and ugly.
> 
> If she were truly scared, you wouldn't be able to get that close. The look in that filly's eye in that picture is wonderful. It is interested, relaxed. She WANTS to know more but is unsure. I absolutely LOVE that filly's eye and expression. So many fillies get that snitty mare look early and want NOTHING to do with you. She has a great look about her.
> 
> ...


 
she is interested in EVERYTHING lol,if i sit down she will come right up to me but i cant touch.i was thinkin that takin them away would cause more problems also,she loves the other horses.she is sooo smart too,she will jus stand and whatch us mess with the other babies.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Isolating her in the pasture with the other horses is the best way to go. If she's like this now just think how she will be when she gets a bit older and needs medical attention or to be caught. It won't get better. Sure she'll call out and be frustrated for the first few days, but then if you develop a routine with her she will depend on you for comfort. I wouldn't use feed or treats to gentle her. Use water. Let the bucket go empty and then stand by it when you fill it. She must come close and into your space when she wants to get to it. Then rub on her. Now when she is young, not as she gets older. Also remember to always take a halter and lead in with you. In your hand or looped around your arm. So later in life it dosen't get associated with being caught. I rub my horses with a lead instead of my hands, want petted, only with the rope. I know this is de-sensitizing but it works for me. She'll get into the routine and will learn the "ropes" quickly, instead of depending on the fact that you feed her and handle the others. If she has anything to do with it, she'll catch on and keep this up.
JMHO Good luck!


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Isolating her in the pasture with the other horses is the best way to go. If she's like this now just think how she will be when she gets a bit older and needs medical attention or to be caught. It won't get better. Sure she'll call out and be frustrated for the first few days, but then if you develop a routine with her she will depend on you for comfort. I wouldn't use feed or treats to gentle her. Use water. Let the bucket go empty and then stand by it when you fill it. She must come close and into your space when she wants to get to it. Then rub on her. Now when she is young, not as she gets older. Also remember to always take a halter and lead in with you. In your hand or looped around your arm. So later in life it dosen't get associated with being caught. I rub my horses with a lead instead of my hands, want petted, only with the rope. I know this is de-sensitizing but it works for me. She'll get into the routine and will learn the "ropes" quickly, instead of depending on the fact that you feed her and handle the others. If she has anything to do with it, she'll catch on and keep this up.
> JMHO Good luck!


like i said before theres 3 other horses in the pasture and i cant go without watering them all.theres no way i can separate them.ive rubbed her with the lead rope and halter before,ive had the halter on her but it was wayy to big and i had to take it off because it fell down around her neck,i could hardly get it off.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

If this was my horse, I'd completely ignore her when I went into the paddock. Bring some grain for the other horses and feed them, and ignore your filly. If she's like every other baby, she's going to get curious and come to you. When she does that, ignore her. If you feel a nose bump, don't touch her... just start talking. It doesn't matter what you're saying, as long as you're speaking softly so she can hear you.

Work with the other horses, groom them, visit with them... let her watch what you're doing and figure out that you mean good things. Take your time and take advantage of a baby's natural sense of curiosity. Soon, you'll notice that she comes to you quite willingly. At that point, show her a lead rope and brush it over her body. If she gets scared, reassure her and let her move away. Ignore her until she comes back and start again. Eventually, she'll figure out that the rope won't hurt her and you can move onto the halter. Repeat the process and spend a lot of time rubbing the halter on her face, jingling the buckles, etc. 

Just go slow and pay attention. You'll know when she's ready to accept more training.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

How old is she exactly. If she 2 I would get started immediately otherwise its going to be harder to break once she's older and set in her ways. Obviously just sitting with her and being around her hasn't worked I think you need to get more hands on with this girl before you lose control. 
Once you get the halter on her you need to do a lot of desensitizing and ground work. There's so much you can do at that age just getting her to trust and respect you.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Courtney said:


> If this was my horse, I'd completely ignore her when I went into the paddock. Bring some grain for the other horses and feed them, and ignore your filly. If she's like every other baby, she's going to get curious and come to you. When she does that, ignore her. If you feel a nose bump, don't touch her... just start talking. It doesn't matter what you're saying, as long as you're speaking softly so she can hear you.
> 
> Work with the other horses, groom them, visit with them... let her watch what you're doing and figure out that you mean good things. Take your time and take advantage of a baby's natural sense of curiosity. Soon, you'll notice that she comes to you quite willingly. At that point, show her a lead rope and brush it over her body. If she gets scared, reassure her and let her move away. Ignore her until she comes back and start again. Eventually, she'll figure out that the rope won't hurt her and you can move onto the halter. Repeat the process and spend a lot of time rubbing the halter on her face, jingling the buckles, etc.
> 
> Just go slow and pay attention. You'll know when she's ready to accept more training.


 
i aint no horse expert but that seems like id be teachin her that she'll be messed with when she wants to not when I want to.im gunna jus sit in tha pasture one day and see what happens,she already comes up to me when im sittin down.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> like i said before theres 3 other horses in the pasture and i cant go without watering them all.theres no way i can separate them.ive rubbed her with the lead rope and halter before,ive had the halter on her but it was wayy to big and i had to take it off because it fell down around her neck,i could hardly get it off.


I hear ya. And of course the watering and isolation would only work if you had the panels, it'd be mad chaos and of course wouldn't work if you tried that otherwise! I know pens are expensive, maybe put an ad on Craigslist for some used panels? I couldn't go without mine, use them everyday for feeding, doctoring, bla bla. Great advice from the others!


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I hear ya. And of course the watering and isolation would only work if you had the panels, it'd be mad chaos and of course wouldn't work if you tried that otherwise! I know pens are expensive, maybe put an ad on Craigslist for some used panels? I couldn't go without mine, use them everyday for feeding, doctoring, bla bla. Great advice from the others!


 
yeaah i deff dont have tha money for one right now,id love to have one.thanks for the advise,i know its goin to take alotta time,im very impatient and want everything done now...shes defff gunna teach me to have patience.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> i aint no horse expert but that seems like id be teachin her that she'll be messed with when she wants to not when I want to.im gunna jus sit in tha pasture one day and see what happens,she already comes up to me when im sittin down.


It's more of the pressure and release idea. She comes to you, you show her the scary new object, she gets scared and backs away. You ignore her, go back to loving on another horse and she gets curious and comes back. You reintroduce the scary object, she doesn't move quite as far away, you ignore her and continue.

Training a horse is a very delicate dance. You have to be confident in your ability to read the horse and be able to gauge their comfort level. There's a fine line to tread between being the 'lead mare' and being pushy enough to unnerve the horse. Show your yearling that you're not going to hurt her, but also show her that you're not going to force her to do something that she's obviously uncomfortable with. She's just a baby and there is a lot of time for her to learn how to heed your wishes. Right now, you want to build trust with her. Don't let her walk all over you, but don't bully her either. Inspire confidence, not fear. Teach her that coming to you isn't scary... you're a benevolent leader right now. Biting, kicking and lunging is unacceptable... genuine uncertainty is a given.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Courtney said:


> It's more of the pressure and release idea. She comes to you, you show her the scary new object, she gets scared and backs away. You ignore her, go back to loving on another horse and she gets curious and comes back. You reintroduce the scary object, she doesn't move quite as far away, you ignore her and continue.
> 
> Training a horse is a very delicate dance. You have to be confident in your ability to read the horse and be able to gauge their comfort level. There's a fine line to tread between being the 'lead mare' and being pushy enough to unnerve the horse. Show your yearling that you're not going to hurt her, but also show her that you're not going to force her to do something that she's obviously uncomfortable with. She's just a baby and there is a lot of time for her to learn how to heed your wishes. Right now, you want to build trust with her. Don't let her walk all over you, but don't bully her either. Inspire confidence, not fear. Teach her that coming to you isn't scary... you're a benevolent leader right now. Biting, kicking and lunging is unacceptable... genuine uncertainty is a given.


 
she has been around both the halter and lear rope...had them both around her neck before.shes smelled them alot but if you move it thats when she walks away.she will eventually get used to it hopefullly


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Alrighty, now that I am back from the barn...

You have had her for a week. She is new. You are new. The place is new. The horses are new. Everything is new. 

I will quote my dad. When he was a child, even before he started taking lessons, he had a joke. What do you need to know to train a horse? More than the horse!

I do all my foals out in the open field, unrestrained, completely on their terms. My yearlings and weanlings I do differently, because they are in different situation, different setting, and what they know may vary. I work with what I am given. I don't force the situation to my liking. 

When I am introducing myself to a foal, usually(luckily) my situation lends itself to allowing the horse as much choice as possible. If they don't want to be pet, they don't have to. It is my job to make myself as appealing as possible. I am small. My energy is mildly positive to neutral. I am just there. I try to catch their innate curiosity and entice them. I try to encourage them to touch me and smell me and in turn let me touch them. If they move away, I start over and go again. Sometimes that means walking away visiting with another horse, then coming back. I start with what they will let me. Some let me start touching with their nose, some their neck, some their rump. I start there and work my way to other things. I shamelessly exploit the extra itchy spots that plague young horses. Your starting place is the face. 

Once I can touch them, then I can work with them, and I have found that it is so much easier to work with them when they want to. 

Since she will let you pet her face, then there is your starting point. Can you just touch her nose, or can you pet in between the eyes, up between the ears? Can you move around near her neutrally(not trying to do anything with her)? Work on that. Start with the head if that's what she'll let you start with. Rub a little and walk away. Pay attention to what she is telling you. 

I VERY much agree with Courtney. You are a part of your herd. Go and be. Brush groom, pet, love, inspect, sit, exist. 

When you rub her face, rub a little and walk away to another horse. Next time

I tried for WEEKS to get our '09 filly to let me touch her. I did all my tricks. She'd stand near me, but if I tried to touch her she would just calmly walk away. One day I was sitting out watching the herd and she came up to me. It was not my plan. She came right up to me, and I just reached out and started petting her. It was her decision. After that, I could go up and touch, and play. 

Some colts allow me to touch in a day, others it takes weeks, and some won't let me until they are weaned and lose some measure of choice. It is okay to think about the personality. They don't all have to have cookie cutter minds. It is why I love babies so much.

Oh, and while I don't think I need to mention this, I will anyway because safety can never be repeated enough. Just be careful with sitting. It is better, if you feel you must sit, to sit on a bucket or something that would help you get up easier and quicker than if you were just on the ground. Your safety is more important than anything.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> Alrighty, now that I am back from the barn...
> 
> You have had her for a week. She is new. You are new. The place is new. The horses are new. Everything is new.
> 
> ...


 
she will only let me touch her nose,if she is eating grain she will let me run all over her face.she is so different from the other filly and colt,the same day they got to the barn we got halters on them.i think shes so scared because she always hides behind the others.she does so much better when im not lookin at her or when im smaller than her.im goin to try this tomorrow...jus sittin there with her and messin with the others,hopefully she will come up to me alot so i can touch her


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> she will only let me touch her nose,if she is eating grain she will let me run all over her face.she is so different from the other filly and colt,the same day they got to the barn we got halters on them.i think shes so scared because she always hides behind the others.she does so much better when im not lookin at her or when im smaller than her.im goin to try this tomorrow...jus sittin there with her and messin with the others,hopefully she will come up to me alot so i can touch her



i finallly got her halter on today!!!!
thanks for all the advice


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yaaaay! She is much teenier than my yearling! She would have been easy to rope is you had to, but I'm glad you did it without having to resort to that!

Congrats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hooray!!! How did you do it?

She's so cute...


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hooray!!! How did you do it?
> 
> She's so cute...



she was still very scare to be touched so i got her leg held up like i was picking her hoof out and waited till she laid down,i sat with her for about 10 min and she finally let me slip it on.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very interesting way of doing it haha but glad it worked!


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Very interesting way of doing it haha but glad it worked!




yeaah i didnt wanna have to do it that way but it seemed like the only way i would be able to get the halter on her,now i gotta work on leading her..this is gunna be fun lol shes still very scared to be touched so its gunna take a while,im jus glad i got it on her and she now knows its not gunna hurt her.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Yaaaay! She is much teenier than my yearling! She would have been easy to rope is you had to, but I'm glad you did it without having to resort to that!
> 
> Congrats!



shes very tiny lol,her mom was a pony and her dad a horse,i think she might mature out to be 14.2..im hoping lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Please tell me you are not leaving that halter on her when you are not with her.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Please tell me you are not leaving that halter on her when you are not with her.



yes its still on her,she stays at my friends house,shes keepin an eye on her for me


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Off topic, but is your new colt gelded yet? If not, I wouldn't be keeping him with any female horses or you may end up with more little ponies.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*headdesk*


Unless it is a breakaway halter take it off. Not only is it to big but she is more than like going to get either a foot caught in it or it caught on something. That is a good way to end up with a dead horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh and unless your friend is out there 24-7 watching to make sure she isn't getting hung up on anything "watching" doesn't do much good. Takes no time at all for a horse to catch and break their neck on something.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> yes its still on her,she stays at my friends house,shes keepin an eye on her for me


I'm with Appy...if your leaving a halter on her, you should get a leather halter or one with at least a leather crownpiece...she can easily get a hoof caught in that from scratching or just playing or even just caught on anything out in the pasture. That way it will break if she gets herself into trouble. Even if you friend is "keeping an eye on her"...you can't always watch them. And horses hurt themselves right when you aren't looking anyways...:lol:


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Off topic, but is your new colt gelded yet? If not, I wouldn't be keeping him with any female horses or you may end up with more little ponies.


no hes not gelded yet,he will be tho.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You need to separate him from those fillies then or you will have more foals.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to mention fillies screwed up internally from not being sexually mature yet.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> You need to separate him from those fillies then or you will have more foals.



were goin to when we find a place to keep him.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Get him gelded NOW, then no need to separate him after a month. Might already need to get those fillies luted...they could be bred. Which could be fatal for them, as young as they are. It is also extremely unsafe to leave a non-breakaway halter on a horse turned out like that. I've personally known of two horses who got hung up and broke their necks in that situation.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Get him gelded NOW, then no need to separate him after a month. Might already need to get those fillies luted...they could be bred. Which could be fatal for them, as young as they are. It is also extremely unsafe to leave a non-breakaway halter on a horse turned out like that. I've personally known of two horses who got hung up and broke their necks in that situation.


its kinda hard to get him gelded with no money..were gunna move him asap.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No offense, but if you don't have money to geld, do you have money for vet care (not to mention that vet care for foaling complications would be far more expensive....)? Or to feed? All of the horses in your pasture are quite underweight, judging by the photos, and probably need additional nutrients besides the supplied round bale.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> No offense, but if you don't have money to geld, do you have money for vet care (not to mention that vet care for foaling complications would be far more expensive....)? Or to feed? All of the horses in your pasture are quite underweight, judging by the photos, and probably need additional nutrients besides the supplied round bale.


well for one hes not mine,i only have 1,they aint that bad underweight.we jus got them almost 2 weeks ago and havnt had time to put weight on them,nobody knows what we do with them or what we give them.their taken care of properly.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You might want to re-evaluate your financial standings. You only purchased this horse a few weeks ago and yet I keep seeing various things having to do with not having enough money. Bubba already stated the point that I wanted to make as well. If you can't afford to geld, how are you going to afford everything else that comes with properly caring for the horses? Perhaps it wasn't the best idea taking in a horse that you cannot afford to take care of.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> You might want to re-evaluate your financial standings. You only purchased this horse a few weeks ago and yet I keep seeing various things having to do with not having enough money. Bubba already stated the point that I wanted to make as well. If you can't afford to geld, how are you going to afford everything else that comes with properly caring for the horses? Perhaps it wasn't the best idea taking in a horse that you cannot afford to take care of.



Once again im goin to say...he is NOT mine.i only have ONE horse...which is NOT the colt.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to be alarmist but if his situation isn't dealt with quickly (if it's not too late) then you might have two (or none, given her age pregnancy is very risky) :?

In the interest of your 1 horse, would it be possible to rope off an area for her or something until the colt is dealt with?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Gremmy said:


> Not to be alarmist but if his situation isn't dealt with quickly (if it's not too late) then you might have two (or none, given her age pregnancy is very risky) :?
> 
> In the interest of your 1 horse, would it be possible to rope off an area for her or something until the colt is dealt with?



were goin to hopefully move him tomorrow,if we cant we might be able to used some left over barbed wire to block off a section of the pasture


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> were goin to hopefully move him tomorrow,if we cant we might be able to used some left over *barbed wire* to block off a section of the pasture


I think I'm done posting now...


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> I think I'm done posting now...


thank you.
i cant help we could get anything but BARBED WIRE,not everyone can afford the expensive stuff.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not everyone can afford horses, either. Or vet bills for horses tangled in barbed wire.
Did you know that some kinds of electric fencing do not cost any more than barbed wire, yet are far safer?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd at least look into a simple electric fence over barbed wire to separate the colt. I can just image a colt crashing through the barbed wire to get back with the fillies. Then the money that should have been spent on safer equipment to start with will be put towards vet bills.

EDIT
Bubba I think we share minds haha


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Not everyone can afford horses, either. Or vet bills for horses tangled in barbed wire.
> Did you know that some kinds of electric fencing do not cost any more than barbed wire, yet are far safer?



well why get an electric fence when its gunna be temporary?
theres thousands of horses in barbed wire fences,thats all they had at one
point.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I personally knew a mare who crashed into a barbed wire fence and she is now unsound for life and can only be ridden lightly or she goes lame. She's 3. 
Barbed wire is not safe for horses.. electric is much better.. heck even panels.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I personally knew a mare who crashed into a barbed wire fence and she is now unsound for life and can only be ridden lightly or she goes lame. She's 3.
> Barbed wire is not safe for horses.. electric is much better.. heck even panels.


thats sad about that horse.
we have barbed wire..thats what were always gunna have.weve had
our horses in it for close to a year and they havnt gotten hurt yet.
if they do then were goin to take care of it,there no sense in takin down a
perfectly good fence to replace it.its doin what its supposed to do.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> well why get an electric fence when its gunna be temporary?
> theres thousands of horses in barbed wire fences,thats all they had at one
> point.


It's called an advancement in technology...better fencing, less injuries. And you can setup temporary electric fencing.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> It's called an advancement in technology...better fencing, less injuries. And you can setup temporary electric fencing.



okay i know that but stilll...why take down a perfectly good fence?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You don't have to take down the fence. Run the tape a couple feet away from the barbed wire out of reach along the inside if you want to do the entire property. Or you can just square off an area, can use them the same as you use panels.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

....to avoid injuring your horse?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> You don't have to take down the fence. Run the tape a couple feet away from the barbed wire out of reach along the inside if you want to do the entire property. Or you can just square off an area, can use them the same as you use panels.


then you have to buy all the stuff that goes with the electric fence to make it work..thats alot of money


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Not everyone can afford horses, either. Or vet bills for horses tangled in barbed wire.
> *Did you know that some kinds of electric fencing do not cost any more than barbed wire*, yet are far safer?


I honestly have not looked into electric fencing pricing myself (but I do know it varies a lot)...but apparently Bubba knows a thing or two that you did not seem to see before.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> I honestly have not looked into electric fencing pricing myself (but I do know it varies a lot)...but apparently Bubba knows a thing or two that you did not seem to see before.


everything ive looked at was way more that barbed wire.
i personally prefer barbed wire,everyones different.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Electric Fencing

Now that's for cattle. But look at the price comparison. 

I'd go away from the thin hotwire fence and look at electric rope instead. Little more expensive, but still no more (or even less than) barbed wire.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

BTW just because barbed wire exists and "that's all they had at one point" doesn't mean it's safe or the best thing to use.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Electric Fencing
> 
> Now that's for cattle. But look at the price comparison.
> 
> I'd go away from the thin hotwire fence and look at electric rope instead. Little more expensive, but still no more (or even less than) barbed wire.


cheapest charger:$35
cheapest wire:$18
cheapest insulators:$6 for a pack of 10
cheapest fence energizer:$120

not including the posts and power bill

barbed wire is $40 for a roll thats 1320 ft


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> BTW just because barbed wire exists and "that's all they had at one point" doesn't mean it's safe or the best thing to use.


i never said it was the safest thing,i know it can be dangerous


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Ummm... I'm gonna bud in here. We use barbed wire for all of our pasture fence, except the part that separates the two pastures. For that we use rails. 

My mare had a nasty run-in with barbed wire as a foal, and she came out okay. Lived to team rope and be a normal horse.

I don't understand what's so critical about having the electric fence stuff. Don't you have a small corral away from the pasture you have the horses in? Or a pen? Or something!? Could you build one that's away from the other horses? All you need is some posts and bull-rails that you can get for cheap from a sawmill... build yourself a roundpen to keep him in, and then you can also use it later in life for training!


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Ummm... I'm gonna bud in here. We use barbed wire for all of our pasture fence, except the part that separates the two pastures. For that we use rails.
> 
> My mare had a nasty run-in with barbed wire as a foal, and she came out okay. Lived to team rope and be a normal horse.
> 
> I don't understand what's so critical about having the electric fence stuff. Don't you have a small corral away from the pasture you have the horses in? Or a pen? Or something!? Could you build one that's away from the other horses? All you need is some posts and bull-rails that you can get for cheap from a sawmill... build yourself a roundpen to keep him in, and then you can also use it later in life for training!



we dont have one at the time,were possibly moving him tomorrow...or our mares.id love to have a round pen type thing but we jus dont have the funds or panels to make one.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

*Injuries from barbed wire- warning GRUESOME*

One thing, please look at this photos. They are gruesome, but these are true results of barbed wire. 

barbed wire horse injuries - Google Search


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> One thing, please look at this photos. They are gruesome, but these are true results of barbed wire.
> 
> barbed wire horse injuries - Google Search


 ive seen pictures...i know what can happen


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the remainder of what happened to my 10 y/o mare when she was 2 weeks old. The vet said she wasnt going to amount to anything but a light trail horse. We were blessed and she surprised everyone by turning out to be a wonderful ranch/arena horse. It's very rare that a horse pulls through an injury that bad without permanent lameness issues. We were lucky. You might not be. 











All it takes is another horse to push another around. Barbed wire IMO, is fine for a large pasture where, if pressured, a horse has somewhere to run... but other than that, something solid is best.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> This is the remainder of what happened to my 10 y/o mare when she was 2 weeks old. The vet said she wasnt going to amount to anything but a light trail horse. We were blessed and she surprised everyone by turning out to be a wonderful ranch/arena horse. It's very rare that a horse pulls through an injury that bad without permanent lameness issues. We were lucky. You might not be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we do have a bigger pasture,they have plenty of room to run,they all know where the fence is and stay far enough away from it.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey you can check out my blog if you like go to the begining www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com you could do it the same as i did, xcept my horses were actually wild, but same theory.

basically atm, you touch her and she walks away so your basically rewarding the antisocial behavior, ie the scary hand goes away when she moves away. You want to keep you hand there until she stops moving and then take it away, so you reward the correct behaviour.. As soon as i halter my weanlings/wild horses i first teach them to move their quarters and shoulders away, so they kno what 'move away' means then i teach them to accept being handled all over without moving as mentioned above...hope this makes sense


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you got all these horses at the same place correct? They were all in together correct?

If that is the case I would be worrying about already having pregnant fillies more than anything else. Either both your filly and your friend's fillies are pregnant or they have quite the worm load, or both.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

At this point, catching & haltering her would be the least of my concerns. Safe fencing and getting the colt cut would be number one priority. As is, there is a huge chance the fillies in with him may already be bred. Just because they are young, doesn't mean it can't happen. I realize you don't own the colt but you are responsible for your filly. If the owner of the colt isn't getting him cut (like yesterday) get your filly out of there until he is and give time after he is cut before putting her back in there. I'd also have her luted just to be on the safe side. Much less expensive (and much less potential for death) than the outcome of a youngster foaling. 

I have concern that the expenses involved in horse care were not taken into consideration when you purchased this filly. The least expensive part of ownership is the actual purchase. Fencing, vet care, etc should be budgeted prior to owning a horse. I know fence isn't cheap, vet services aren't cheap, proper nutrition and care isn't cheap but it's all par for the course when we choose to own animals that have no choice but to rely on us for those things.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> So you got all these horses at the same place correct? They were all in together correct?
> 
> If that is the case I would be worrying about already having pregnant fillies more than anything else. Either both your filly and your friend's fillies are pregnant or they have quite the worm load, or both.



you cannot tell that by the pictures,they have all been wormed a few days ago.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> At this point, catching & haltering her would be the least of my concerns. Safe fencing and getting the colt cut would be number one priority. As is, there is a huge chance the fillies in with him may already be bred. Just because they are young, doesn't mean it can't happen. I realize you don't own the colt but you are responsible for your filly. If the owner of the colt isn't getting him cut (like yesterday) get your filly out of there until he is and give time after he is cut before putting her back in there. I'd also have her luted just to be on the safe side. Much less expensive (and much less potential for death) than the outcome of a youngster foaling.
> 
> I have concern that the expenses involved in horse care were not taken into consideration when you purchased this filly. The least expensive part of ownership is the actual purchase. Fencing, vet care, etc should be budgeted prior to owning a horse. I know fence isn't cheap, vet services aren't cheap, proper nutrition and care isn't cheap but it's all par for the course when we choose to own animals that have no choice but to rely on us for those things.




im well aware that owning a horse isnt cheap,i did not purchase this filly,i traded my horse for 3..2 fillys and 1 colt.i take very good care of my animals,the colt is bein taken care of.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You traded your horse for three, but you only own one?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> You traded your horse for three, but you only own one?



yes..the other 2 i gave to my friend...is that a problem?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kaylaturner said:


> you cannot tell that by the pictures,they have all been wormed a few days ago.


You may not be able to tell pregnancy by pictures, but worm bellies you sure can. 

Being as you didn't say that they weren't together before I am going with they were, and with that I hope you don't loose the filly to foaling as I doubt you would get the proper vet care that a pregnant horse needs being as you don't want to spend the money on safe fencing. 


MHF QH - I wouldn't lute at this time. If she were my filly I would be having her vetted to see if she was pregnant and planning from there. If she is pregnant, I am betting it is to the point that lute would be useless. It has to be used in a certain time frame. It wouldn't surprise me if she foaled at all.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> You may not be able to tell pregnancy by pictures, but worm bellies you sure can.
> 
> Being as you didn't say that they weren't together before I am going with they were, and with that I hope you don't loose the filly to foaling as I doubt you would get the proper vet care that a pregnant horse needs being as you don't want to spend the money on safe fencing.
> 
> ...




she aint pregnant..shes not that big.and even if she was she WOULD get the proper vet care.jus because im not gunna change the fence doesnt mean im goin goin to take her to the vet.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> MHF QH - I wouldn't lute at this time. If she were my filly I would be having her vetted to see if she was pregnant and planning from there. If she is pregnant, I am betting it is to the point that lute would be useless. It has to be used in a certain time frame. It wouldn't surprise me if she foaled at all.


Assuming they've only been together for the week the OP has owned her, it might be an option. If she was with him or another prior, then who knows. Either way she should be checked out by the vet. 



kaylaturner said:


> she aint pregnant..shes not that big.and even if she was she WOULD get the proper vet care.


There's no way to tell without having the vet either palpate or ultrasound her. Also on the assumption they've been together for just a short time, there's no way she'd be showing yet. That's great that you would get her the proper care. That would mean getting her checked now to see if she is in foal and then make decisions & a plan with vet recommendations.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Assuming they've only been together for the week the OP has owned her, it might be an option. If she was with him or another prior, then who knows. Either way she should be checked out by the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way to tell without having the vet either palpate or ultrasound her. Also on the assumption they've been together for just a short time, there's no way she'd be showing yet. That's great that you would get her the proper care. That would mean getting her checked now to see if she is in foal and then make decisions & a plan with vet recommendations.



i do think its necessary to get her checked,theres no way she could be pregnant.ill start worrying when/if she starts showing.call me a bad owner...i dont really care.


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

Maybe set up temporary rails in the corner of the pasture, or if money permits, buy some rails and make a large enough round pen to use. Sit with her. Wait til she comes to touch her. Treat her. Even round pen her if you know how and she will learn to trust you. If you have a trainer near by who round pens or know someone who knows how to properly, ask them to help you. My gelding still has this issue with new people, will follow and walk away if you go to touch her. It took a while in the round pen. Still from time to time, he would rather follow than be touched. I dont fight with him over it, Im fine with that as he isnt arrogant and if I react, he gets scared so its honestly better to allow that bit of leeway permitting they dont learn to become pushy. Our current goal is continuing building on trust and confidence. But I've round penned for years and it really honestly gets them over their fear of people if done right.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

eventerjumpergirl said:


> Maybe set up temporary rails in the corner of the pasture, or if money permits, buy some rails and make a large enough round pen to use. Sit with her. Wait til she comes to touch her. Treat her. Even round pen her if you know how and she will learn to trust you. If you have a trainer near by who round pens or know someone who knows how to properly, ask them to help you. My gelding still has this issue with new people, will follow and walk away if you go to touch her. It took a while in the round pen. Still from time to time, he would rather follow than be touched. I dont fight with him over it, Im fine with that as he isnt arrogant and if I react, he gets scared so its honestly better to allow that bit of leeway permitting they dont learn to become pushy. Our current goal is continuing building on trust and confidence. But I've round penned for years and it really honestly gets them over their fear of people if done right.




i got the halter on her yesterday and i got to walk her around today...i took her on some of our trails and she did great.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

kaylaturner said:


> i do think its necessary to get her checked,*theres no way she could be pregnant*.


How do you know this? 

Generally, boy horse plus girl horse equals baby horse.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> Generally, boy horse plus girl horse equals baby horse.



yeaah that normally equals baby horse but only if they breed...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And you're watching them literally 24/7 to make sure they aren't?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> i do think its necessary to get her checked,theres no way she could be pregnant.ill start worrying when/if she starts showing.call me a bad owner...i dont really care.


Apparently you don't understand the point everybody is trying to make. By the time she's showing, it'll be too late. Do I need to explain the birds and the bees? It's possible she's pregnant.

You see...colts have the minds of high school boys. They only want one thing. :wink:


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

Wait a sec.. you've got your filly in with a stud?


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> Apparently you don't understand the point everybody is trying to make. By the time she's showing, it'll be too late. Do I need to explain the birds and the bees? It's possible she's pregnant.
> 
> You see...colts have the minds of high school boys. They only want one thing. :wink:



im welll aware of what everyone is saying..im not that stupid.im done talkin bout this..im tired of hearing the SAME thing over and over again,i understood this when i decided i was goin to get the babies.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

eventerjumpergirl said:


> Wait a sec.. you've got your filly in with a stud?


She has her filly, another filly and a mare in with a year and a half year old stud colt.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> She has her filly, another filly and a mare in with a year and a half year old stud colt.



YESSSS!!!! i have them all together.stop worring...none of them are yalls horses.


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

kaylaturner said:


> YESSSS!!!! i have them all together.stop worring...none of them are yalls horses.


Sorry, Im gonna be totally honest. Get him gelded or get rid of him. Its irresponsible in this economy to allow random horses to keep breeding, espec when theres enough nice ones going through slaughter and ****ty ones still around..


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

eventerjumpergirl said:


> Sorry, Im gonna be totally honest. Get him gelded or get rid of him. Its irresponsible in this economy to allow random horses to keep breeding, espec when theres enough nice ones going through slaughter and ****ty ones still around..


ive already said hes gunna be gelded and were moving him tomorrow.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No you said you might move him tomorrow. 

Personally I am not going to hold my breath on that one.

ETA - Scratch that. You said last night that you might move him TODAY. I'm still not holding my breath he gets moved tomorrow.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Closing this thread - it is going in circles


----------

